# Homemade Walnut Stain and Polyurethane



## JustAGirl (May 22, 2011)

My husband made some walnut stain using the walnuts from the trees in our yard and added boiled linseed oil to it. If I use this stain, can I use polyurethane over it or will the linseed oil in the stain prevent the poly from adhering?

Any insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

IMHO… After you apply your Stained BLO, wiped off the excess, and let it cure, you should be able to top coat it with anything you like… just as if it were plain BLO… etc.

So, do you take Poplar, for example, and put your stain on it, etc.?

Sounds COOL!

A unique way of using the stuff! LOL


----------

